

This American Life:5 mths at Chicago school where 29 students were shot last yr - atuladhar
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/487/harper-high-school-part-one

======
duggieawesome
This was a great listen, and it's a shame that many people are not aware of
the severity of violence occurring in Chicago. There are, of course, numerous
solutions to the gang violence, however, I feel that the powers-that-be cannot
agree on a potential resolution.

